# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  دیتابیس تفسیر قرآن

## m_karimi

سلام
من یه دیتابیس برای قرآن نیاز دارم. به طوری که هر آیه در یک رکورد باشه.

----------


## abbasalim

> سلام
> من یه دیتابیس برای قرآن نیاز دارم. به طوری که هر آیه در یک رکورد باشه.


سلام دیتابیس قران + تصاویر صفحات قران +  و .... 
https://github.com/quran/

----------


## pbm_soy

سلام
در سایت زیر قرآن با فرمت انواع دیتابیسها وجود دارد (اکسل و اکسس و متنی و xml , mysql , و غیره). حتی ترجمه آن به زبانهای مختلف وجود دارد

http://www.qurandatabase.org/

----------


## pbm_soy

از لینک زیر هم میتوانید تصویر آیات و صفحهات قران را پیدا کنید
همینطور فایل صوتی با صدای قاریان مختلف
http://everyayah.com/data/status.php

تا اونجایی که میدانم این فایلها بیش از ده سال است که در این آدرس قرار دارند و برنامه ها و سایتهای زیادی از این فایها بصورت آنلاین استفاده میکنند

----------

